
The man behind Google Docs is now trying to reinvent the web app at Box - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2013/02/09/the-man-behind-google-docs-is-now-trying-to-reinvent-the-web-app-at-box/
======
redwood
I don't like the "man behind" framing we often see. As if monumental projects
are ever the creation of an individual. Sure individuals are critical, but we
need to keep in perspective the significant teams behind achievements, and
acknowledge "key contributors" as such.

~~~
_Dude_
I agree. It would be nice to know his exact contribution.

~~~
harryh
Much less than this article implies.

------
newman314
I never quite got Box. Why would one use Box over Dropbox with it's native
Finder/Explorer integration and ability to use 1Password.

EDIT: If Box came out with Finder/Explorer integration, I would strongly
consider switching.

And thanks for the comments pointing out the administrative controls.

~~~
mehrzad
Somewhat unrelated, but I can get why people use Spideroak as opposed to
Dropbox, the encryption/security features.

------
Johnyma22
Etherpad does the job I need as far as docs are concerned
<http://etherpad.org>

------
theelfismike
Good. The Box web app really could use some work.

~~~
gcb0
non sense! the box app is perfect. more than perfect if you have a rooted
android.

treat files as files. not as things that must be opened by a program (or...
apps).

now they are making their app bloated and useless.

Their previous approach, to have a data api and recommend apps "to who may
need" to edit files in place or something, was the right thing to do.

now they will have a bloated app, that will be crushed in functionality by
google drive (gdocs) when they could be the king of sane file management in
the cloud while also fostering innovation of new editors, heck there was a guy
in xpda forums trying to hook his image editor to box.net. that will probably
go south now.

~~~
dbaupp
I think you misread: the grandparent is talking abouthe box _web_ aapp, not
the native one.

------
taigeair
I loved Writely! It was incredible...

------
martinced
To me Google Docs did reinvent the webapp. It's by far the most advanced
webapp I'm using and I'm using it daily: personal finance, tax filings,
letters, etc.

What scares me a bit is to read that the Google Docs team is made of 600
people if I understand TFA correctly.

This is setting the bar quite high to anyone startup that'd want to reinvent
the Web (not talking about Box here but startups in general). How can you
"fight" against 600 geniuses at Google?

~~~
yannski
We also thought in 2006 that the entry ticket on a certain market was way too
high for startups. And boom Facebook appeared.

We also thought in 2008 that the entry ticket on a certain market was way too
high for startups. And boom Dropbox appeared.

So, OK, I understand your point but I'm always impressed by what a bunch of
people in their garage (or accelerator) can achieve.

